# re my previous post. (Police Enforcement)



## hymerjeff (Sep 3, 2009)

For some obscure reason, my question got turned into a drink related one.I dont have a problem with that, there seems to be a lot of it about on these forums,lol No, generally, does a police officer have the right to tell you ,you cant stay here ie: car parks, beaches, forests, moorland etc. And if you refuse what could happen? 

PS Providing you are not doing anything illegal.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

hymerjeff said:


> For some obscure reason, my question got turned into a drink related one


In no way has your other thread turned into anything. Your question has been answered:-

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-725520.html#725520
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-725781.html#725781

plus others.

Dougie.

PS: Asking *"if you refuse what could happen?"* isn't a discussion I'm prepared to get into. Read the answers to your other thread.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

asprn said:


> hymerjeff said:
> 
> 
> > For some obscure reason, my question got turned into a drink related one
> ...


I think Dougie answered your question very well in the first topic, maybe you missed his post ?


----------

